# Help me pick a spin rod please



## farmerbrown (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi all,
Wondering if anyone can help me pick a spin rod suited to kayak fishing, it will be used for casting plastics & soft frogs for barra, i would prefer a shorter rod 5'6"-6'6" with a light tip however must have enough strength to handle impoundment barra.
Price is flexible, be nice to get one for around $100-$150 but would pay more for the right rod.
cheers FB


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

For that price you can't go past a Flueger Trion.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

"Ph"


----------



## farmerbrown (Mar 7, 2012)

"pflueger" would it be?
anyone have opinons on 1pc vs 2pc, not much point having a 2pc if i still have to cart my 2 6' baitcasters as well, what do they call those 2 pc rods that the rod joins at the handle?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I've broken several Trions. Havent broken any of my T curves or Gloomis.
A one piece will load up better than a two piece.

I havent caught any Barra. Hopefully someone who has will reply or at least give a better one.

Oh so thats a PH http://phkellner.com/index.html


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you sure you want such a short stick? In impoundments, distance beats accuracy. It's nice to be able to clear the front of the yak too, should a fish decide to head that way. For the price you're looking at, I like the shimano raiders.


----------

